# Pop Beauty Eyeshadows? Quality and Pigmentation any good?



## EmbalmerBabe (May 25, 2007)

What do you guys think of the quality and pigmentation of Pop Beauty eye shadows? They have those cool Eye Class things that look like wallets with a ton of shadows inside.They have them on the Sephora site if any one wants to look them up.


----------



## Shavwi (May 25, 2007)

I bought the violet eyes eye cake and hated it so much I ended up giving it away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The light colors had no pigmentation and were chalky and the dark colors were very hard to work with and creased even with a base on me. If you are looking for high quality eyeshadows I wouldn't reccomend this brand, even though their products do look adorable. Hope that helps!


----------



## becca (May 26, 2007)

I have the one for brown eyes and also don't like it.
as shavwi said, the colors aren't very pigmented.

don't waste your money.


----------



## xiahe (May 29, 2007)

i have the peaches eye cake and yes, the pigmentation SUCKS.  don't waste the $20!


----------



## clwkerric (May 29, 2007)

You know what... I bought the smoky eye pallette and haven't even used it yet,.... I think I should stop buying stuff!  That one seemed alright.. I'll let you know when I use it... lol


----------



## lara (May 30, 2007)

They make good gifts for casual make-up wearers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you have some and you want to kick up the pigmentation, apply them with your finger or a sponge tip directly into a damp or tacky base product. They'll show up that way. That's why Sephora staff always suggest-sell the Pop Glam Jams with the eyeshadows


----------



## sigwing (May 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clwkerric* 

 
_You know what... I bought the smoky eye pallette and haven't even used it yet,.... I think I should stop buying stuff!  That one seemed alright.. I'll let you know when I use it... lol_

 
omg, me too on all that!  I bought it, haven't used it yet, and hate reading this here!!!


----------



## ptamelissa (Jun 1, 2007)

anyone else get annoyed with alll the eyecolor compacts clolrs not een being big enough for ou to put your brushes in? also he pigmentation sucks


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Jun 4, 2007)

I got the broze class thing and I returned it after reading your guys input,
I did not want to spend 35 on something that lacks quality.
Very cute but thats not good enough.


----------



## LatinaRose (Jun 14, 2007)

I have the Eye Cake and the pigmentation sucks and they don't blend very well.  Cute, but don't waste your money.


----------



## ledonatella (Jun 14, 2007)

I have the Peaches one too and there is pretty much 0 pigmentation even with a good primer.


----------



## lara (Jun 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ledonatella* 

 
_I have the Peaches one too and there is pretty much 0 pigmentation even with a good primer._

 
Peaches sucks as eyeshadow, but I've used it as a face highlighter and it was pretty nice. Gotta find a use for these otherwise useless products somehow.


----------



## CrimsonCountess (Jun 15, 2007)

Waste of money. I threw mine away and it takes alot for me to toss like new stuff.


----------



## Ella_ (Jun 15, 2007)

Meh, their shadows suck, their duo blushes arent much better. But I do love their eyeliner pencils and their glitter liners. Thats it though....


----------

